# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  بقلمي اكتُب (كان مصروفي شلن)

## سعودابوحنك

اكتُب لكم من مقتنيات تفكري واتمنى ان اكون صريحا ...

كان مصروفي شلن  ...وايش كان يسوي هالشلن !

هالشلن كان معبي جيابي ..

مين يصدق بهالزمن انو كان شلن وصدقوني ما رح حد من هالجيل يصدق لاني ببساطه كانت امي تقلي انو مصروفها كان قرش وكنت اتسال بيني وبين نفسي !!! امي بتقلي هيك عشان ما تزود مصروفي ولا ابوها الي كان بخيل بس مع الايام  عرفت اني كنت غلطان وكان سيدي اكرم الناس والقرش كان يسوي ...

وايش كان يسوي هالشلن !

كنت اخذ باليوم مصروف مرتين الصبح والمسا وكان حلمي الكبير امتلك ورقة عشرين دينار ...

وايش كان يسوي هالشلن !

هالشلن كنت احوشه واعمل جمعيه مع ولاد الحاراه وبعد شهر اقبض دينار ونص يعني بكون حققت 7.5% من احلامي...

وايش كان يسوي هالشلن !

هالشلن كنت احوشه واستأجر بسكليت وكنت اشتري وقية كنافه وكنت اشرب ميرندا وكف احمر ..

وايش كان يسوي هالشلن !

هالشلن كان يفرح وما كان يعيب .. هالشلن كان يعمل حفنة بزر مصري او عباد الشمس تقضي طول النهار منشغل بيهن ...

وايش كان يسوي هالشلن !

اكثر يوم حسيت بالفرحه وانا صغير لمن لقيت شلن بالشارع هههه كل ما اتذكر ذاك اليوم ببتسم لاني ببساطه قعدة اطلع شمال ويمين و وراي وقدامي وعملت حالي بربط برباط البوت على شان اخذ الشلن وما حد يشوفني ... اضحكتني نباهتي وشايف كيف الشلن خلاني نبيه...

وايش كان يسوي هالشلن !

اغلب الاشياء بالدكانه كانت بشلن وكانت حبة الجبري تراود احلامنا حتى يجي العيد ...

وايش كان يسوي هالشلن !

اكثر يوم حزن كان اليوم الي بضيع بيه مصروفك الي هو شلن 

وايش كان يسوي هالشلن !

هالشلن كان للفنه وكان الي معو بريزه امه بتحبو وكلنا امهاتنا بتحبنا بس كانو يعطونا شلن عشان ما نبذر ويعلمونا التوفير والتدبير ...

وايش كان يسوي هالشلن !

قلي يا صاحبي ايش في شي حقو شلن بالدكانه اليوم قلي ...
قلي ايش بجيب الشلن ..

صدق او لا تصدق لحد اليوم في ناس وانا منهم بقول عن الكرسي الصغير الي بالباص ( كرسي ابو الشلن )

الشلن انضرب بيه المثل وكان الولد الي بيبدع بنقول عنو اخو شلن 

الشلن هو موضتنا القديمه 
هو صاحبنا القدير 
هو وما في غيرو ولا رح يجي شي حتى لو كان الف شلن الشلن الشلن بسفرق كبير بين شلن زمان وشلن هسى لانو ببساطه شلن هسى ما بسوى شلن ...

----------

